# Unicode in Latex

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mein System nach http://www.geek-blog.de/2006/09/04/gentoo-und-utf-8-so-gehts/#more-28 auf Unicode umgestellt und latex-unicode emerged.

Wenn ich jetzt Unicode in Latex verwende:

```
\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{report}

\usepackage{ucs}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}

\begin{document}

σ

\end{document}

```

bekomm ich immer noch einen Fehler:

```
file.tex:7:Undefined control sequence. σ
```

Was hab es auch schon ohne ucs versucht. Läuft auch nicht.

Was ist hier falsch?

----------

## jkoerner

 *Quote:*   

> You now can finally simply replace
> 
>   \usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
> 
> with
> ...

 

Funktioniert problemlos

----------

## manuels

wenn ich 

```
\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{report}

%\usepackage{ucs}

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\begin{document}

σ

\end{document}

```

Nutze, krieg ich folgenden Fehler:

```
file.tex:8:Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:σ not set up for use with LaTeX. σ
```

Welche tetex-Version hast du?

----------

## jkoerner

 *Quote:*   

> $ eix -I tetex
> 
> [I] app-text/tetex
> 
>      Available versions:  2.0.2-r5 2.0.2-r8 2.0.2-r9 3.0_p1-r3 3.0_p1-r4 {X Xaw3d doc lesstif motif neXt tk}
> ...

 

tjä, und ich erhalte bei Einfügen dieses Characters auch denselben Fehler...

 *Quote:*   

> ! Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:σ not set up for use with LaTeX.

 

EDIT

Falls es nur um das sigma 'σ'geht, habe ich folgende Lösung gefunden

```
\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{report} 

\usepackage{latexsym}

\begin{document}

$\sigma$

\end{document}
```

----------

## manuels

jo, das mit dem \Sigma ist klar, dass das geht.

Aber ich muss recht viele Formeln aufschreiben, da wird es mit \buchstabe schnell unübersichtlich

----------

## moe

```
\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{report}

\usepackage{ucs}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}

\usepackage[greek,german]{babel}

\newcommand\formel[1]{\foreignlanguage{greek}{#1}}

\begin{document}

Test mit Unicode

\formel{ψ=σ+42}

Weiterer Text.

\end{document}

```

Wenn er dann meckert weil irgendwas mit greek fehlt (hab die genaue Fehlermeldung leider nicht mehr im Kopf), dann brauchst du vielleicht noch irgendein Paket mit grieschischen Fonts für babel. Mit texlive wäre das texlive-langgreek, aber ich vermute mal du nutzt noch tetex, also kann es sein, dass es da irgendwie anders ist.

----------

## mastacloak

 *manuels wrote:*   

> jo, das mit dem \Sigma ist klar, dass das geht.
> 
> Aber ich muss recht viele Formeln aufschreiben, da wird es mit \buchstabe schnell unübersichtlich

 

Wenn's Dir um die Übersichtlichkeit geht, dann kannst Du mal einen Blick auf emacs oder wahlweise Xemacs mit AUCTeX einschließlich preview-latex werfen: http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/preview-latex.html.

Das ist kein WYSIWYG-Editor im eigentlichen Sinne (wie z.B. LyX), sondern eher ein on-the-fly-latex-renderer. Damit kannst Du, nachdem Du die Formel vollständig getippt hast sofort einen Blick drauf werfen ohne erst das DVI erzeugen zu müssen.

----------

## manuels

moe: ganz gut, aber das funktioniert nicht in Formelumgebungen ($$ Formel $$)

mastacloak: das wäre natürlich auch ganz praktisch. In welchem ebuild steckt denn das drin & wie installier ich das?

----------

## jkoerner

Oops, ganz vergessen daß es auch für vim eine Erweiterung gibt. Habe vor Jahren meine ersten Schritte in LaTeX damit gemacht. Das Meistgebrauchte lernt man ja recht schnell kennen und benutzt dann egal welchen Editor dafür.

Das Gentoo-Paket dafür heißt app-vim/latexsuite

Damit das Ganze etwas komfortabler und die Vorschau automatisiert läuft, hier der Link mit Beispielkonfigurationen, auch für *emacs

----------

## dakra

*Doofer Hinweis entfernt*

Sorry, falscher Hinweis. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. *selber ausschimpf

Gruß dakra

----------

## Necoro

Weil ich gestern zufällig drübergestolpert bin ...:

app-text/xetex bzw dev-texlive/texlive-xetex

Beschreibung für xetex: Unicode version of tex with other enhancements.

kA ob das was bringt - bin jetzt nicht so der (La)tex-Guru ^^ ... wollte es nur mal einwerfen, vll kann ja jmd was mit anfangen  :Smile: 

----------

## mastacloak

 *manuels wrote:*   

> mastacloak: das wäre natürlich auch ganz praktisch. In welchem ebuild steckt denn das drin & wie installier ich das?

 

Für emacs

```
emerge app-editors/emacs app-emacs/auctex
```

(Useflag "preview-latex" nicht vergessen!)

Für Xemacs existiert wohl noch kein passendes AUCTeX-Package mit preview-latex. Da müsstest Du das Paket für emacs nehmen und es per Hand installieren.

Du kannst natürlich auch Makros nehmen um häufig genutzte Buchstaben abzukürzen, z.B.

```
\newcommand{\s}{\ensuremath{\sigma}}
```

----------

## franzf

[OT] Mich würde mal interessieren was ich davon habe jetzt texlive zu verwenden. Momentan hab ich nur tetex installiert, und alles was ich damit mache klappt auch bestens.

Ist die CORE-Engine bei den verschiedenen Distributionen dann noch unverändert die gleiche und der Unterschied besteht nur in den standardmäßig beigepackten macros usw? Oder sind das komplett neu entwickelte/geforkte Sachen? Lohnt daher ein Umstieg auf texlive? Klappt eine parallele Installation zu meinem bestehenden tetex?

Grüße

Franz

----------

## jkoerner

Lieber spät als nie!

Zufällig bin ich den Tiefen meiner Installation fündig geworden:

unicode.sty

```

% Greek signs for LaTeX

% put it into the same directory as your document and add the lines:

%

% \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

% \usepackage{unicode}

%

%

% Created by Benjamin Kellermann <Benjamin dot Kellermann at gmx dot de>

% Extended by Erik Streb <mail at erikstreb dot de>

%

% Licensed under GPL

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{00A0}{ } %nobreakspace

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B1}{\ensuremath{\alpha}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B9}{\ensuremath{\iota}}

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{}{\ensuremath{\varrho}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B2}{\ensuremath{\beta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03BA}{\ensuremath{\kappa}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C3}{\ensuremath{\sigma}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B3}{\ensuremath{\gamma}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03BB}{\ensuremath{\lambda}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B4}{\ensuremath{\delta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03BC}{\ensuremath{\mu}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{00B5}{\ensuremath{\mu}} %micro

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C4}{\ensuremath{\tau}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03BD}{\ensuremath{\nu}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C5}{\ensuremath{\upsilon}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B5}{\ensuremath{\varepsilon}}

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{}{\ensuremath{\epsilon}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03BE}{\ensuremath{\xi}}

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{}{\ensuremath{\phi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B6}{\ensuremath{\zeta}}

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{}{\ensuremath{o}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C6}{\ensuremath{\varphi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B7}{\ensuremath{\eta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C0}{\ensuremath{\pi}}

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{}{\ensuremath{\varpi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C7}{\ensuremath{\chi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03B8}{\ensuremath{\theta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C8}{\ensuremath{\psi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03D1}{\ensuremath{\vartheta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C1}{\ensuremath{\rho}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03C9}{\ensuremath{\omega}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{0393}{\ensuremath{\Gamma}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{039E}{\ensuremath{\Xi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03A6}{\ensuremath{\Phi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{0394}{\ensuremath{\Delta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03A0}{\ensuremath{\Pi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03A8}{\ensuremath{\Psi}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{0398}{\ensuremath{\Theta}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03A3}{\ensuremath{\Sigma}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{03A9}{\ensuremath{\Omega}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{039B}{\ensuremath{\Lambda}}

%\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{}{\ensuremath{\Upsilon}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{00B1}{\ensuremath{\pm}}

\DeclareUnicodeCharacter{22C5}{\ensuremath{\cdot}}

```

Auf meinem Tasten layout ist das Sigma enthalten, ich kann es also eingeben. "σ" wird mit der Einbindung des Skripts im generierten PDF dargestellt.

----------

